# Allday chemist



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anybody no if allday chemist is running ok. When i click ad to basket the next page is coming up with - THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH THIS WEBSITES SECURITY CERTIFICATE and that i should not use this website. I no alot of members on here have used this site but i no recently allday chemist had some card fraud problems. So just wanted to check.

Thanks


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Is your computer date set correctly?


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep just checked the date. All ok there


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Can I ask you or anyone else that uses this pharmacy what's the quality of products like and what's the shipping time and cost to the uk? Also what do you mean by "allday chemist had some card fraud problems." That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Can I ask you or anyone else that uses this pharmacy what's the quality of products like and what's the shipping time and cost to the uk? Also what do you mean by "allday chemist had some card fraud problems." That doesn't sound good.


its an indian pharamcy. my bank rang me almost immediately my first time. and ive ordered with them for well in the excess of 18 months now. shipping time is good, 6days it took my last delivery (incl hcg, vit b12, adex and a few others). p+p is a bitch though $25. which negates the cheap costs of the items. i would recommend that you stock right up and that should equal the price out a bit.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheers, but I still don't understand why the bank phoned you, what was the problem?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Cheers, but I still don't understand why the bank phoned you, what was the problem?


i persume because its an indian pharmacy. a pretty random transaction. or india is on my banks watchlist.

i had the bank ring me when i was in harrods buying some christmas hampers. and if you cant spend in Harrods where can you spend!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i bought 20.000 iu of hcg of them hcg is legit price was great and arrived in 1 week , i heard a few problems took my chance and it paid off so i will use them again


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yep got my stuff today pleased with it arrived quick P+P is a B1tch so jus do what the bankers do and BUY BUY BUY lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

energize17 said:


> Yep got my stuff today pleased with it arrived quick P+P is a B1tch so jus do what the bankers do and BUY BUY BUY lol.


$25 aint too bad in £ TBH


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

xpower said:


> $25 aint too bad in £ TBH


agreed it isnt. when ordering hcg for $15 it can be a bit of a kick in the swingers but on a cycle prep order its fine.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

That's music to my ears, cheers lads!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

P.S.

used them today without issue


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad everyone seems to have had good experiences with them. Im gonna place a order soon.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

United pharmacies is UK based and does a adex for cheap, still rattles my brain as to why there are 3 prices for adex. Not sure if im alowed to discus prices, but i guess its not illegally sold etc.

http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shreds said:


> United pharmacies is UK based and does a adex for cheap, still rattles my brain as to why there are 3 prices for adex. Not sure if im alowed to discus prices, but i guess its not illegally sold etc.
> 
> http://www.unitedpharmacies.co.uk/search.php?mode=search&page=1


UK web addy,but shipped from India or China iirc


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

alldaychemists are good. I've received my order of 100 tamoxiflen tabs with no problems it took 7 days or so. will be ordering again soon


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

indeed unitedpharmacy is shipped from india or somewhere although iv had no probs with them usualy takes a week or two and shipping is only £5


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> indeed unitedpharmacy is shipped from india or somewhere although iv had no probs with them usualy takes a week or two and shipping is only £5


I think they are more expensive than allday so what you save in postage you pay it for the product


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

tbh allday is so cheap that $25 shipping really doesnt matter ,i will be stocking up next week


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

all my stuff came from ALldaychemist within a week - all boxed etc - i did have problems with my card afterwards - bank rang and asked about 2 transactions a day after my order for which i didnt make - my card got cancelled in the end and got new one sent out. Will order again but will use a money order next time.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

thevoice said:


> all my stuff came from ALldaychemist within a week - all boxed etc - i did have problems with my card afterwards - bank rang and asked about 2 transactions a day after my order for which i didnt make - my card got cancelled in the end and got new one sent out. Will order again but will use a money order next time.


how do you pay via a money order? Deposit money into their account?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Credit/\Debit card


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry whats the difference between a money order and a credit/debit card order? Doesnt really make much sense.


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

With the $25 shipping fee i want to make it worthwhile but how much is too much to spend if you want to avoid import/vat/courier royal mail fees?

£18 is the supposed limit from outside the eu. Anyone managed above that? Do they mark the value on the packaging?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Never heard of any of these sites but im glad I have!


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

only had awesome experiences with them for the past 2-3 years. Never 1 issue except i get my stuff before i get a tracking number.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm with critical bench.Only had positive dealings with ADC


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is the all day chemist arimidex altraz one pharma grade as compared to untied pharmacies its very cheap. Guys who have used it how do you rate it? thanks


----------



## CrownJewels (Mar 25, 2010)

How much are you guys ordering from Alldaychemist???

I was going to do 5 boxes of prami (50 pills)

10 boxes of nolva (100 pills)

10 boxes of clomid (100 pills)

3 boxes letro (30 pills)

So quite a few boxes.. Might customs charge or tax it?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

CrownJewels said:


> How much are you guys ordering from Alldaychemist???
> 
> I was going to do 5 boxes of prami (50 pills)
> 
> ...


They can do yes, I got charged i think it was £7.50 or something for importing 2 boxes of nolva and 2 clomids when ordering from inhousepharmacy. That may be that yours wont get taxed if your lucky. Luck of the draw i guess but it shouldnt be too much.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

On your package it'll say $2 beauty product.


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> On your package it'll say $2 beauty product.


 just the info i was looking for thanx  anyone used a prepaid credit card? What did you use? Seems to have been card fraud on people shopping with them around early march based on what ive read in various threads so would prefer to avoid that


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kerfuffle said:


> just the info i was looking for thanx  anyone used a prepaid credit card? What did you use? Seems to have been card fraud on people shopping with them around early march based on what ive read in various threads so would prefer to avoid that


 Used my Credit card with them this week.No issues as yet.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

the had a security problem a few weeks ago where some customers saw they details compromised. I've used my visa to pay recently and haven't had any issues. I also had a live chat with one of their reps and he assured me that the vulnerability had been fixed so it should all be fine now


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

They are awesome!! Great prices and all true pharma not ugl crap!


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just thought i'd chime in on this - happy to say that i received my first Allday delivery. Ordered on weds night, arrived friday morning. Was emailed with a parcel tracking number too.

The Cipla clomid looks good, and the Altraz adex also (if a bit hard to understand the indian writing). It tasted like crap if that's any reassurance, and was in a strip with days of the week on it! So hopefully it's all pharma grade.

Happy customer - would so far buy again without hesitation. Had no card payment issues either.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

what fraud problems have they had?

was going to order a few bits and bobs from there what would be the safest form of payment I'm guessing credit card as your covered by visa.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

I placed a large(ish) order on Wednesday for just over $300... Got the "your order is dispencing" email yesterday... Should be with me next week...

As said on here... Just stock up on stuff. That way the deliverey charge is not too bad...

I have 300 pills of Clomid 50, 500 pills of Nolva 20, 100 T3's 100 Albuterol's, and 3 5000 iu's of HCG on route! :thumb:


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking at the HCG, can anyone recommend what brands they have found the best. Any advice would be appreciated.

Stu


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

jonesmaxo96 said:


> Yeah alldaychemist is working well sometimes back before alldaychemist was not working well due to some site updation. Now you can check the best online pharmacy alldaychemist is working very good. I have also ordered some stuff from there, as per me alldaychemist is the best online pharmacy for generic drugs online.


Not sure how much help that is 2 years on but whatever...


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Not sure how much help that is 2 years on but whatever...


Because somebody has possibly used the search function and come across negative feedback which in turn could possibly sway there decision to use all day chemist. Therefore when people reply with positive comments it helps people to make the correct decision. Any information posted on the Internet does not just disappear over time and is freely available to anybody using a plethora of search engines. To keep this site the best and most upto date forum on the Internet it requires people to post such information.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

sined said:


> Because somebody has possibly used the search function and come across negative feedback which in turn could possibly sway there decision to use all day chemist. Therefore when people reply with positive comments it helps people to make the correct decision. Any information posted on the Internet does not just disappear over time and is freely available to anybody using a plethora of search engines. To keep this site the best and most upto date forum on the Internet it requires people to post such information.


I think it's more likely that he's in some way connected to ADC, hence the language and explanation given by him.

And a load of rubbish anyway


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

doesn't alldaychemist require prescription to order?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

SteveMUFC said:


> doesn't alldaychemist require prescription to order?


No


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I would never use your nomal CC on these sites buy a pre-paid one for better security.


----------

